# Ambidextrous Shooting bench plans



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My friend and I would like to build an ambidextrous shooting bench. I am a lefty, and he, a righty. We'd like one that can be broken down for easy transport. Has anyone here built their own shooting bench? Would I be better off buying one? If you have any pictures or design plans, please post them. Thanks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I built this one and it is one of the best things I ever did to increase the shot to hit ratio on P-dogs at the further ranges. http://www.boogerbench.com

If you don't want to build one you can buy one of the short plastic "church tables" at Sams or Costco for about $40.00


----------

